# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پشیمانی از انتخاب رشته

## arash9

سلام 
من رشته علوم تغذیه دانشگاه آزاد قبول 
میشدم ولی نزدم 
الان پشیمونم به نظرتون راهی هست
بتونم امسال تغذیه برم یا دیگه هیچ راهی نیست
تو انتخابام فقط پزشکی و دارو زدم که 
نیاوردم 
الان میگم کاش تغذیه هم میزدم

----------


## tiny-ghost

ن دیگه راهش اینه ک ی سال دیگه بمونی

----------


## arash9

به نظر شما ارزش داشت واسه داروسازی یا فیزیوتراپی یه سال دیگه بمونم ؟ 
امسال تکمیل ظرفیت میزارن؟

----------


## a.t.n

> به نظر شما ارزش داشت واسه داروسازی یا فیزیوتراپی یه سال دیگه بمونم ؟ 
> امسال تکمیل ظرفیت میزارن؟


آره

----------


## _Nyusha_

اگه مطمئنی میاری بمون اگه نرو برو یه رشته بدون کنکور وقتتو الکی از دست نده

----------

